# Hoyt Pro-Medalist???



## JR

Where can I get any information on an old Hoyt recurve?  Such as value, maybe a date range of manufacture, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## BkBigkid

your in the Right Place Jack should be along shortly, 
Pics of the Bow would greatly Help along  
model and Poundage Serial number and any thing else to help identify it. 

Price, Well that going to be a Picky one, Everything has a value to Different people.


----------



## JR

Only thing written on it is:

Hoyt Pro Medalist
66"  40#  PM2928


----------



## PAPALAPIN

The PM is the original model of the Hoyt Pro Medalist.  The next model was the 2PM, then the 3PM, etc, all the way to the 6PM.

The PM was around 1962 and the 6 PM was about 1968(?).  Don't take thase dates to the bank as colateral.

Yours has the short rods with large weight balls.  That appears to be an original Warns Bow Sling on it.  If it is it has an imprint of a Thunderbird on the belly side.  It is 66" and 40# draw weight by the info you have posted..  It is also wrong handed.

The Hoyt Pro Medalist was one of the finest tournament bows ever made.  I have an original PM in right hand, but right now it is in the hands of Joel Smith, TBG President.   I also have 2PM, 4PM,5PM, and two 6PM's.

Those are some sweet shooting bows.

As far as value goes, they are worth what someone will pay for them.  No more, no less.  I think I have $150 in my PM.  The best place to get value is to check what they sell for on ebay.  Look under the compleated auction section and it will give you all sales over the last 30 days.   Value is dependent on condition,  suppy, demand, and collectors value.  When one is up on ebay, all those factors come in, plus timing.  It all depends on if there is at least two bidders that really want it or not.

Where did you get yours?

Yours seems to have an arrow plate and rug rest on the shelf.  To be period correct, it should have a Hoyt Pro Flex rest.  These are hard to come by new, but every once in a while you will see them on ebay.  Actually, lefties pop up in groups of three more than righties.

Another good source for used ones is if BK buys a used bow that has one.


----------



## JR

PAPALAPIN said:


> The PM is the original model of the Hoyt Pro Medalist.  The next model was the 2PM, then the 3PM, etc, all the way to the 6PM.
> 
> The PM was around 1962 and the 6 PM was about 1968(?).  Don't take thase dates to the bank as colateral.
> 
> Yours has the short rods with large weight balls.  That appears to be an original Warns Bow Sling on it.  If it is it has an imprint of a Thunderbird on the belly side.  It is 66" and 40# draw weight by the info you have posted..  It is also wrong handed.
> 
> The Hoyt Pro Medalist was one of the finest tournament bows ever made.  I have an original PM in right hand, but right now it is in the hands of Joel Smith, TBG President.   I also have 2PM, 4PM,5PM, and two 6PM's.
> 
> Those are some sweet shooting bows.
> 
> As far as value goes, they are worth what someone will pay for them.  No more, no less.  I think I have $150 in my PM.  The best place to get value is to check what they sell for on ebay.  Look under the compleated auction section and it will give you all sales over the last 30 days.   Value is dependent on condition,  suppy, demand, and collectors value.  When one is up on ebay, all those factors come in, plus timing.  It all depends on if there is at least two bidders that really want it or not.
> 
> Where did you get yours?
> 
> Yours seems to have an arrow plate and rug rest on the shelf.  To be period correct, it should have a Hoyt Pro Flex rest.  These are hard to come by new, but every once in a while you will see them on ebay.  Actually, lefties pop up in groups of three more than righties.
> 
> Another good source for used ones is if BK buys a used bow that has one.



Thank you Sir for all the information!!!  Yes, it is "wrong handed".  It's my father's who use to shoot competitively back in the 60's.  There isn't a scratch on this bow anywhere.  I'm not sure about the arrow plate/rug rest, should have gotten a better picture.  

Al lives up here close by, I may run it down to him and have him inspect it.  

Thanks again.


----------



## PAPALAPIN

It may have the proper rest on it.  Hard to tell by the picture looking from this angle.

You have a real keeper there...especially if it was your dad's.

There is shooter's value, collector's value...but nothing is more important than sentimental value.

I don't think Joel is going to be buying mine, so if you have interest in the right handed mate to your dad's bow, we can probably do something about it.


----------



## JR

PAPALAPIN said:


> It may have the proper rest on it.  Hard to tell by the picture looking from this angle.
> 
> You have a real keeper there...especially if it was your dad's.
> 
> There is shooter's value, collector's value...but nothing is more important than sentimental value.
> 
> I don't think Joel is going to be buying mine, so if you have interest in the right handed mate to your dad's bow, we can probably do something about it.



Thanks Jack!  And per your pm, I may try to get up with you sometime soon and have you give it a good 'once over'!!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN

I have other bows too, and want to cut down on my collection... at what I have in them


----------



## JR

PAPALAPIN said:


> I have other bows too, and want to cut down on my collection... at what I have in them


----------



## PAPALAPIN

*Check this out - your bow*

Check this out... this is the same year model, only right handed

"A bold new concept of engineering design brings you tomorrow's most advanced bow styling combining functional beauty with superior performanceand unerring accuracy.that is far beyond that of normal bows in use today.

The Pro Medalist is a revolutionary new idea inbow design-a totally new concept construction embodying the sound principals of applied engineering to bring you the most stabalized bow ever devised!  The Pro Medalist features unique Torque Stabalizers* which phenomally increases the mass moment of inertia about the bow grip for an amazing gain in fully controlled shooting accuracy!  Destined to be the leading tournament bow of tomorrow-you are invitee to experiencethe exciting new thrill of shooting the remarkably  different Pro Medalist today!

The new HOYT STABALIZERS are easily detachable for convenience in transporting...are quickly attached in a few seconds.  The TORQUE STABALIZERS  are artistically designed  for added beauty and are gold plated in keeping with the luxurious decorum of the exqusite bow.
Additionally, the PRO MEDALIST features the now  famous "Patented Pistol Grip" with exclusive Thumb Rest...plus ! Patented Dyna.l'oise (dynamically balanced) bow limbs that  further compliment the inherent accuracy of perfoemance attained by the new HOYT TORQUE STABALIZERS to a degree beyond comparison to all other bows.      * Pat pending"

Lots of promotional  language, but the bow did live up to the hype.


----------



## kayakfit

I'd like  to get a pair of the old parabolic curve stabilizer rods that Hoyt used to use with the old Pro Medalists.  Do any of you have ideas as  to where I might find a pair?  kayakfit at fidalgo dot net


----------



## PAPALAPIN

KAYAKFIT

I have what you want , but it is the only set I have, to go with 6 PM's.  I can't let them go.  

I think I may have some extra sets of torsions couplers that go in between the rod and the bow.


----------



## kedonley

I know this is old, but just joined and not ready to start a new thread.  I picked up a 6pm pro medalist from Craigslist mostly due to what I have read here and other sites.  

So the question about my RH 69”  36# bow is the decals. It has Stars and Stripes top and bottom facing you, and the opposite side says USA with 3Stars.  I am guessing they are not original?
Thanks


----------



## kedonley

No replies.  Okay, this is not a bow I will shoot, so it is for sale in the Richmond VA area if anyone would be interested.  thanks


----------

